
The Entrepreneur's Roadmap – From Concept to IPO - mgav
https://www.nyse.com/entrepreneur
======
hennsen
You don’t necessarily need an IPO and NYSE to be an entrepreneur. Have an idea
for a product people need and are willing to pay for, create an organization
that provides that product to these people to a price they can pay and that
allows you to properly pay things and people neded to make and continually
improve that product. Done. I hear too many stories where people design a
company from the ground up for investors to get into instead of thinking about
any of the abovementioned points. And then we are surprised that we have one
financial bubble imploding after the other.

~~~
herbst
Exactly. The sentiment that you need VC money and IPO is kind of crazy these
days.

Why would I even want further people that say me what I should do with my
company. Except when money really is necessary I really don't see why.

~~~
hennsen
And even if you need money for your product to develop and to pay initial
stuff/staff to get started, that doesn’t necessarily have to come from an IPO-
oriented VC...

------
olivermarks
From Steve Case's intro:

'...Entrepreneurship may be at its cultural apex in this country, but it is
actually on the decline. Between 1978 and 2012, the number of companies less
than one year old declined as a share of all business by 44%.'

This looks to be a very useful read, focused on the future 'third wave' rather
than the past...and seems particularly valuable around scaling up after
initial push...something I don't know enough about...

------
eorge_g
This is interesting as a piece of brand marketing for the NYSE. They must be
taking the ICO threat seriously.

~~~
kwikiel
Because the threat is real - by projects like
[https://neufund.org/](https://neufund.org/)

Ability to get access to liquidity and financing is game changer for some
industries and separates startup hubs from other usual cities.

Imagine that instead of getting through bankers underwriting IPO's you can do
same thing in the form of token as equity. It's currently not compatible with
Howey Test since equity tokens are obviously a security - but once one
sensible country will adapt reasonable regulations towards cryptocurrencies
and equity tokens NYSE and VCs may be distrupted - and free market, althou
still regulated can produce multiple productivity improvements via removing
such frictions.

------
PeOe
I also think that actually planning for the involvement of a VC is quite
crazy. Many companies "use" VC´s for the wrong reasons. Why would I plan to
give away a piece of my company for money? I mean, VC´s can be useful when you
really need financing and want to scale. But otherwise one should concentrate
on really building a long-term business. But enough about that. The article
otherwise is pretty helpful. I can especially relate to this quote: “If you
want to go fast, go alone; if you want to go far, go together.”. That´s an
important lesson. Together you can bounce ideas and make clearer and better
decisions.

